# Getting an interview call and a job



## riveronearth (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi All,

I just joined the site and its great to read all the useful comments and the help offered.

I have a couple of questions:

1. What is the best way to hunt for and get a job in Singapore ?
Am based out of India as of now and after reading up many posts that tell us to first go to Singapore and look for a job, I just want to confirm if this is the only way.

2. I am a post graduate in management (MBA) from a premiere institute in India and am looking for product marketing/strategic marketing jobs in Singapore. Have currently about 6 years of work experience (different work experience including market research, business development and product marketing). How easy or difficult is it for me to get a job in Singapore? Are there any specialist consultants that i can seek to get some help find me a job?

3. From most job sites where I have applied, the salary ranges from 5k-6k for my kinda opportunities. Is this the correct estimation or is there a deviation for foreigners?

4. Lastly please do suggest me some best consultants/sites where I can post my resume or may be call and discuss my opportunities. I can anytime come to Singapore whenever the interviewer asks me to appear for the interview.

Any other useful suggestions/ideas encouraged. Thanks a ton!


----------



## Nightstar (Aug 11, 2012)

There are 3 job search sites for job openings in Singapore

1. www(dot)jobsdb(dot)com(dot)sg
2. www(dot)jobstreet(dot)com(dot)sg
3. www(dot)jobscentral(dot)com(dot)sg

This enables you to search for job openings without you having to be in Singapore physically. 

Best of luck in your job search


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Nightstar, you forgot ST701 and .. monster .. and more ..


----------



## Nightstar (Aug 11, 2012)

ecureilx said:


> Nightstar, you forgot ST701 and .. monster .. and more ..




Hahahha, that is correct! Theres more online sites for job search and the 3 i quoted are sites that i frequently visited when theres a need to


----------



## ysayap (May 17, 2012)

Some of the job sites that I visit are 
www(dot)jobsdb(dot)com(dot)sg
www(dot)headhunt(dot)com(dot)sg
www(dot)jobscentral(dot)com(dot)sg
Hope can help you in your job search.


----------

